# 2012 CycleChat "Tried on" Kit Sale



## Shaun (7 Nov 2012)

The returned 2012 CycleChat kit is now available for sale.

The proceeds are going towards the commissioning of our new server so I would like to sell them **all** if possible. 

I have discounted them because they have been _sent out, tried on, and returned_ - so you're going to need to give them a wash before heading out on a ride - but otherwise they're like new.

*These custom printed garments have inaccurate sizing labels* so are listed by the size I have measured them to myself (details below). *Please ensure you measure yourself before ordering* as these items _cannot be returned or refunded_.

Measurement for the _jerseys_ was taken across the chest where the lower portion of the sleeve meets the body of the garment. For _bibs_ it was taken at the mid-point between chest and hips - across the centre stomach line.










Simply PM me with the item number/s you wish to order and I will send you the CC PayPal details.

On receipt of payment I will package your item/s for posting and post them out in small batches (I can't get to the Post Office every day but you shouldn't be waiting too long). Orders will be fulfilled on a first come, first served basis and I will update the list as items are requested / confirmed sold.

Thanks,
Shaun


*Jersey - SS - 56cm - £18.00 - Item No. 13*
*Jersey - LS - 57cm - £18.00 - Item No. 9*
*Bibs - 35cm - £26.00 - Item No. 22*


----------



## Shaun (1 Dec 2013)

I've reduced the prices of the remaining kit (on order from Mrs. Admin who wants to room back at the bottom of the cupboard ).


----------

